# Rifle Casing Pens



## Rail (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen several rifle casing pens and would like to make some. I'm new to penturning, but do a lot of work with first-time youth hunts and would like to provide the pens, with antler, for the hosts and kids as momentos   
for their first hunts. Anyone willing to share info on how to make these pens? Are any kits available?

Thanks


----------



## Docsmith45 (Sep 6, 2005)

Rail:

I've made a couple different types.  Probably the easiest it to use a 30 caliber casing and a slimline kit.  In may ways the 30 caliber casing replaces the nib end blank.  I drill out the head of the cse with a drill close to 7mm, I used a letter J drill.  I then glue the tube in Turn the cap end as usual.  When I used a 30-06 case I had to glue a small piece of tube in the bullet end of the case to press the nib in.  You may need to shim it a bit to get it to fit.


----------



## Monty (Sep 9, 2005)

Just sent you an email on my method.


----------

